
Lambdatalk as a dialect of lambda calculus? - martyalain
http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=calc2talk
======
martyalain
For people who prefer Ava Gardner:
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=quick](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=quick)
...

------
martyalain
introducing elements of lambda-calculus with lambdatalk:
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=lambda_calculus](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=lambda_calculus)

